# mess kt



## C.Fitzgerald (26 Sep 2011)

IF any one is looking for CIC Lieutenant Mess Kit, I am selling my old set fully complete// Jacket, Vest, Pants even suspenders, collar dogs. Its not doe skin but vary nice and its with all real gold trimming, rank and arm brad.
I am about a 7036 Jacket and 6734 Pants. I am in belleville On and if any one is interested in the set let me know you can find me at armypenguin@hotmail.com, I will be asking about 300.00 or Best offer for the set.


----------

